# NEW BUILD--"Grim 64"



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres my new build. i wanna take ma skills to the next level (no pun intended) with this build. im not really so into building all chromed out show cars. so this is gonna be just a nice clean show car. i plan on getting more detailed on my setups (compared to the yellow 64 i did). ive decided its gonna be grey , with all black interior and top, and a few chrome goodies. with a 2 pump 8 battery setup.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

originialy the top was not gonna be a working top but i decided to spend some more time on it and decided to do it right. after building 5 tops , i finally stayed with this one , and ended up changing it up a lil after these piks. the roof on this on is flat den i started looking at pictures of real verts (thanks to cadi luva) and saw i needed to work a lil more on the roof. (make it more rounded)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn man .. I hope to be that creative someday :biggrin: Lol .. Cant wait to see the buildup!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

:0 nice its not too late to try that on my 62


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

u know we got this model car vert top thing on lock


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 26 2006, 12:23 AM~4706038
> *u know we got this model car vert top thing on lock
> *


damn right. i need to go take some better piks. and u need get building on the car that that top going on :biggrin: :scrutinize:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 25 2006, 08:03 PM~4705128
> *:0  nice its not too late to try that on my 62
> *


 :uh: jocker... i got something for ya...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAH SHIT,U GUYS ARE DOIN IT BIG...............  :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

iight madd props for the frame.. but dats all it is.. a bare frame.. come on cuhz.. post some progress.. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Jan 26 2006, 03:32 AM~4707054
> *iight madd props for the frame.. but dats all it is.. a bare frame.. come on cuhz.. post some progress.. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


comepinga. MFF LOVER!! :thumbsdown:

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im makin sum shit like that but my top wont move just sit there half way up


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's something from my archive file, but I like your better! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn thas some bad ass detail homie


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Not mines playah. I got this pic from Layitlow awhile back. I used it as a reference when I built my 58 Basket Case. Nice work huh, forgot the homie who build um. I think his name is Walter, not sure.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

o well that must take a long ass time 2 do all that


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, that's nice!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 26 2006, 04:00 AM~4707159
> *Here's something from my archive file, but I like your better!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 wow. thats extremely impressive. hopefully someone on here has closer piks (from a show or something).

this build was originally was gonna be an impala being restored on some bots and pans (cuz im missing some parts). body parts from other impalas, some catalog parts , and some bondo'd half primered spots, with the top (not working) and shredded canvas so the cage/rack was visible. (in the first piks u see that the rack isnt hindged. den i kinda got into it and decided to see if i could make a good working top (look good open and closed). and sinse i did it i dont wanna waste ma first one on a junky build so ima do it up a little nicer, and just order the parts from revell


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

looks good homie. still needs a lot of work though. make sure you get it proportioned right. it looks like your center section is too long. when it folds up you have the arms sticking out. keeping tinkering with it and you will get it. you need to also trim where you cut the roof off to be more correct. i got faith in you man  help boost my ego, tell me you got the idea from me...lol. not a whole lot of people have said much about my car...  ~JO$H~


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Mad props man! :thumbsup: It's not easy to come up with a ragtop like that.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 26 2006, 10:15 AM~4708109
> *looks good homie. still needs a lot of work though. make sure you get it proportioned right. it looks like your center section is too long. when it folds up you have the arms sticking out. keeping tinkering with it and you will get it. you need to also trim where you cut the roof off to be more correct. i got faith in you man      help boost my ego, tell me you got the idea from me...lol. not a whole lot of people have said much about my car...    ~JO$H~
> *


ofcourse i got the idea from u. as for the top it was all eyeballed, i didnt measure nuttin no piks, i just compared it to the roof on my yellow one. those arms sticking out ima cut them off. and i gotta move that bar going across (the one closest to the front) a lil backer so doesnt go over the backseat.

and said much about your car? or the top?


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i didnt get as big of a response as i thought i would have. but then of course there arent many people on this model car board. i may have some progress pics of the top that i kept secret. you want me to try to find them? i also have a really good tip/trick. for the header bow of the vert frame, cut the front section off the roof you removed. cut probably 3/8" of it off. then said the edges/corners so theyre more rounded. that way your header bow will lay down flush with your windshield frame because it was part of the roof already. i can probably get a pic that shows it better than i can tell you, lol. ~JO$H~


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 26 2006, 10:32 AM~4708178
> *i didnt get as big of a response as i thought i would have. but then of course there arent many people on this model car board. i may have some progress pics of the top that i kept secret. you want me to try to find them? i also have a really good tip/trick. for the header bow of the vert frame, cut the front section off the roof you removed. cut probably 3/8" of it off. then said the edges/corners so theyre more rounded. that way your header bow will lay down flush with your windshield frame because it was part of the roof already.  i can probably get a pic that shows it better than i can tell you, lol. ~JO$H~
> *


 yea u never showed piks of the top with out the fabric. as for the front sectrion of the roof, i was really looking foward to see urs to see how much u cut cause i wasnt sure. and for that header box i was planning on just making a small lip to sit ontop of another small lip that im gonna put on the cars window frame. 

and wut other forum has more people then this one? 

i think theres certain things about ur car that could of been different, but i think the MAIN reason y u didnt get a big response was cause when u brought it out , u were going up againt 408s impala, and it was a "raw impala" overdose. :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont really like the way your top sits at all josh... all tho u were the first to do it... i dont really like it at all... theres something about it i dont like the overall look of it... the rest of your car is off the chain.. i think your top lacked the detail that the rest of the car had...not hating on you josh but thats just my .02


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Thats tight.
Have a corona on me.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2006, 04:35 PM~4711246
> *Thats tight.
> Have a corona on me.
> *


ARGGHHHHHHHHHHH BEERRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 26 2006, 07:15 AM~4708109
> *looks good homie. still needs a lot of work though. make sure you get it proportioned right. it looks like your center section is too long. when it folds up you have the arms sticking out. keeping tinkering with it and you will get it. you need to also trim where you cut the roof off to be more correct. i got faith in you man      help boost my ego, tell me you got the idea from me...lol. not a whole lot of people have said much about my car...    ~JO$H~
> 
> 
> ...


Man your car is the shit :biggrin: On the real i have been trying to get that top thing going for a long time. What did you use to hinge it or make it moveable


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 26 2006, 07:34 AM~4707062
> *comepinga.  MFF LOVER!!  :thumbsdown:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

TTT for more shitty pics.. j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

lol. heres some progress. still need to do the foiling and a few more parts plus cut the holes for the rack. these were jus mocked up for piks.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

rear end. hopper style reinforced axel with box tubing. and box tubing trailing arms (adjustable)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

and just upgraded from a 30 to a 55. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 28 2006, 11:08 PM~4724204
> *and just upgraded from a 30 to a 55.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better den any of ur builds.. j/k again.. the differential reinforcement looks ganstah cuhz.. and so does da flocking for da carpet.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

any progress?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 21 2006, 07:42 PM~4894615
> *any progress?
> *


x2..


----------



## Sourmash (Feb 4, 2006)

Here did you get your little dice?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva+Feb 21 2006, 03:52 PM~4894664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your refering to the dices in josh's impala (the orange one) then you can find those dices at www.scalelows.com. go to the online store, den to Detail Masters. (i think)


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 28 2006, 04:08 PM~4724204
> *and just upgraded from a 30 to a 55.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




just updated from 55 to 125 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Feb 21 2006, 05:31 PM~4896973
> *just updated from 55 to 125  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that would suck if that t.v. would of fell in the tank :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nice a fish tank build up in the model section :uh:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 21 2006, 09:47 PM~4898931
> *nice a fish tank build up in the model section :uh:
> *



I think it's kewl and besides I use fish tanks to display some of my diorama stuffs. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 21 2006, 10:47 PM~4898931
> *nice a fish tank build up in the model section :uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Feb 21 2006, 11:47 PM~4898931
> *nice a fish tank build up in the model section :uh:
> *


LMFAO!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Feb 21 2006, 09:31 PM~4896973
> *just updated from 55 to 125  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 lol tyte work. in a couple years ill most likely be upgrading to one of those. what u got in it?


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

i dont know.just incase yall didnt know im only 15 thats my dads stuff.he also built the stand.it has the center speaker,reciever,dvd player etc...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

did a lil work on the 64. got the interior nearly finished. just have to black wash the speaker grill and center console. then add the steering wheel and rest of the dash. still need to cut the holes in the back dash where the vert top is gonna go through but ill worry about that later.

this was my first time foiling the door panels


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

dont forget to trim out that armrest and door handle


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 6 2006, 02:50 PM~4986777
> *dont forget to trim out that armrest and door handle
> *


AHH! :biggrin: thank u. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZenithStyle (Mar 2, 2006)

you need the lower door panel chrome trim too. exact opposite of the top one. almost like a mirror image. see what I mean??


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn that detailing is bad ass

Looks really good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZenithStyle_@Mar 6 2006, 04:01 PM~4987267
> *you need the lower door panel chrome trim too. exact opposite of the top one. almost like a mirror image. see what I mean??
> *


yea i know wut your talking about but i cant do it. this was my first time flocking aswell, and i got some flocking on that lower trim , so the foil doesnt stick to good plus it wont be a crisp piece of chrome. ima try to do it again but if it doesnt look clean den its better not havin it at all.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT... some progress pics comin soon


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@May 31 2006, 10:50 AM~5526259
> *TTT... some progress pics comin soon
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good so far.


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

nice job on the interior. looks clean


----------

